# Harvey Ambassador C200 table saw has arrived



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

Received my new Harvey Table saw earlier this week and been assembling it this weekend. So far so good. Seems very sturdy and heavy duty. Crated and on a pallet and all boxes packed very neatly with everything labeled. ABF Freight couldn't have been nicer and drug it up the drive and put it in the garage for me and then wouldn't accept a tip! OMG, the grease. Must be 3 different kinds, runny grease, sticky grease, and slimy grease. What a mess! Even came with two throat plates and a pretty nice set of wobble allen wrenches..

Still undecided on the high-low fence as it looks like it will be more difficult to build jigs for but maybe installing some t-track or extrusion on top and side will even it all out and provide more options. Needed a little tape for the cast wings to line up, but then they lined up perfectly flat.

I was very impressed how heavy the miter is didn't realize it would be a cast piece also. The pull pin to change angle isn't centered and won't operate correctly so hopefully they'll send me another.

I am about to start checking fence and table for parallel and what not tomorrow.

So so far I am loving it but my few issues are: One of the pages on the instructions printed illegible and I cannot tell why they included a second thinner arbor washer. For a dado stack maybe? The miter gauge issues, and the measuring tape if installed at zero (fence against blade) over hangs the the other end of the rail by 4 inches. I'm sure Harvey can tell me what I have done wrong when I call on Monday.
Pics and more saw adventures to follow:
































































Anyway, hope this helps someone looking for a saw as I couldn't find much on Harvey when I discovered them and as I go along and becoming more convinced what a value they are.


----------



## Dustjunkie (Feb 11, 2020)

They have the manual online, maybe you can find the page you cannot make out. It looks like the washer is for the dado blade flange. Nice looking saw.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

id love to hear about the saw once get it up and running,please fill us in on the performance,i mean the price is killer,but is the quality?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

If my new C-14 band saw is as good as I hope, I wil be looking at their table saw. 
As you get further in, might I suggest you post in the "reviews" forum?

Coffee time. Then change the plug and fire the BS up.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks impressive and that was before I saw the price. I can't wait for a review.


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

> They have the manual online, maybe you can find the page you cannot make out. It looks like the washer is for the dado blade flange. Nice looking saw.
> 
> - Dustjunkie


Thanks! I suspected that's what it was but didn't see the manual online. Can you share a link? Thanks again!



> id love to hear about the saw once get it up and running,please fill us in on the performance,i mean the price is killer,but is the quality?
> 
> - pottz


Haven't turned it on but if weight, fit, and finish are any indication this thing is a lot of saw for the bucks. The movements are buttery smooth so far.



> If my new C-14 band saw is as good as I hope, I wil be looking at their table saw.
> As you get further in, might I suggest you post in the "reviews" forum?
> 
> Coffee time. Then change the plug and fire the BS up.
> ...


Part of learning my way around I guess, sorry. Maybe admins can move the post to the right spot? I look forward to hearing your report on the BS. A real bs is on the list of upgrades planned for my garage.



> Looks impressive and that was before I saw the price. I can t wait for a review.
> 
> - controlfreak


Thanks! I'm pretty tickled so far. I can't wait to put it to work. I mean, bang for the buck seems like a good choice. I posted elsewhere asking questions about a grizzly and Laguna ts, I think it was @tvrgeek that mentioned Harvey and I am glad he did. Seems like there are not a lot of choices but are a lot of comprises on a sub $1000 table saw. Took a chance though cause I couldn't find squat about them on line. Free shipping was icing on the cake


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

First cut review of the C-14 is over in the review section. Can't wait for my thinner bands to get here to try more free-hand and curves.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Does Harvey Ambassador have any mobile base accessories or options? I didn't find any on their site.


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

> Does Harvey Ambassador have any mobile base accessories or options? I didn t find any on their site.
> 
> - controlfreak


Right! They must be working on their web presence cause their website seem lacking to me.

I also didn't see a mobile stand on their site but the instruction book for the saw included some accessories one of which is the MB-600 mobile base. But the only reference I could find was:

https://harveywoodworking.en.made-in-china.com/productimage/SBHEnMQTutUV-2f1j00GjgTNPIKhlzS/China-MB-600-Woodworking-Table-Saw-Universal-Mobile-Base.html

I have emailed them for more info, I'll let y'all know what they say


----------



## Dustjunkie (Feb 11, 2020)

The manual is at harveywoodworking.com look under products, find your saw and scroll to the bottom of the product page and you will see the link to the manual.


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

> The manual is at harveywoodworking.com look under products, find your saw and scroll to the bottom of the product page and you will see the link to the manual.
> 
> - Dustjunkie


Wow! I either missed it or they have already revised their site since I bought it. Thanks for that!

We'll see how great their customer service is when I call tomorrow with my issues.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

*Chadecoen*

Have request for you:

Would like some measurements on fence?
What is size (L x W x steel thickness) of the front rectangular tube used by fence?
What size (L x W) is the square tube supporting the aluminum fence?
What are the long and short side lengths of the aluminum fence rail?

Can you also post a picture of the underside of the fence head that rests on the rectangular fence rail, to show the glide pads?

Thanks in advance!

FWIW: The 'Master-Rip' fence provided by Harvey has the Hi/Lo, and sliding fence bar; safety features required on European table saws. It appears to be a cross between Biesemeyer T-Square and discontinued Delta UniFence. Would be nice to have 'new' Unifence sold in US market. If the dimensions are compatible with standard biesemeyer rails, might try ordering one?

Thanks for sharing, best luck with new tool/toy!


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

They don't seem to sell mobile bases, but there are a lot of fine aftermarket or DIY for much less than typically charged.

Next tool project it to build a resaw sled for the bandsaw as I just harvested some very nice oak. I figure I can whack out a few quarter sawn boards and stack in it my storage for a year. That is if I did not destroy the band. I went to do a slot in an old axe handle and surprise, buried out if sight were two nails.


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

> Sorry for the OT, but it has to be said.
> 
> - MrRon


Thank u for your opinion Mr. Ron. I find your post about as offensive as you seem to find China. Not only did it not have to be said, it shouldn't have been said here. Please keep it on topic or refrain from posting in my threads. Thank you


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Have you had a chance to decide how you feel about the fence yet?


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

> *Chadecoen*
> 
> Have request for you:
> 
> ...





> Have you had a chance to decide how you feel about the fence yet?
> 
> - controlfreak


Thanks y'all, sorry I haven't had a chance to fool with it more. I got as far as aligning the blade and fence and had other obligations pop up keeping me out of the garage.

I did stumble on bora PM-1100 mobile bases at the home depot for $35 bucks each. Ordered two for delivery but so must have a gazillion other folks cause they went on back order pretty quick so who knows if I'll actually get them.

I had contacted Harvey via email about the miter and measuring tape. Numerous calls at various times a day throughout the week never got answered. Says vm is full so can't leave a message. I did finally email the marketing rep I originally spoke with and got a prompt response that he'd copied another dept and I should hear back. That was few days ago, no response yet. Trying not to be discouraged as they might not have anyone working right now either. Just hoping it isn't their usual way of handling questions.

Fence - I'll try and get some more measurements and pics of the fence for ya.

From a build and assembly perspective I'm still convinced it's a whole lot of very stout saw for the money. Can't wait to actually use it though


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Wondering why you went with Harvey instead of Grizzly?
Grizzly customer support seems to be pretty good.
This saw seems pretty much identical to Grizzly G0899 which costs about $300 more.
Maybe made in the same factory.
So maybe your motivation was the cheaper price?
Would like to hear what you think of it after you have had a chance to use it some.


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

Did get some fence pics together this weekend. Hope it helps @CaptainKlutz. Thanks.


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

> Wondering why you went with Harvey instead of Grizzly?
> Grizzly customer support seems to be pretty good.
> This saw seems pretty much identical to Grizzly G0899 which costs about $300 more.
> Maybe made in the same factory.
> ...


Similar indeed! Pricing was the motivation. The G0899 grizzly wasn't picked up in any searches due to being too far over the $1k mark. What was originally a much smaller budget (think delta or ridgid from Lowes or HD respectively) blew up to include what is hopefully a lifetime saw rather than a just get to the next step up saw. My original ask was about the G0771Z, it was sub $1k retail but was also on sale with free shipping (but was back ordered).

Chad


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

*Chad*
Excellent pictures. You are my hero. Need to buy you a drink if we ever meet. 

Answer to my original question: No, Master-Rip is not using same size rail as Beisemeyer. Beisemeyer uses 2×3 rail, Master-Rip is 2×2. Nothing wrong with 2×2 front rail. Delta T3 home fence is about same size.

One observation: Those nylon glide buttons are (strange) custom design. Sure hope the tips are replaceable? Unifence used nylon set screws with similar diameter, and the got shorter over time. The Master-Rip buttons are surrounded with brass, would worry they will scratch/damage the rail once worn? Only time will tell if there is any real concern. Suggest you make a note that before the warranty expires, check those wear points; so you can show request free replacements if needed. wink, wink.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Update before I forget:
Was poking around the parts list for Grizzly G0690 that is also made in China, and noticed the fence used glide set screws similar to the pictures of Harvey Master-Rip fence above?

Never would have learned this without your photos! 

Wood working tool mfg is done in a very small world. I have used Grizzly parts to rebuild old Delta, PM, and General; planers & jointers. Is amazing how long Grizzly supports parts.

So if Harvey USA ends up not supporting spare parts, and those glide screws wear out, might try:
Front rail glides:
https://www.grizzly.com/parts/Grizzly-BRASS-GLIDE-SCREW-M12-1-75-X-16/P0690506

Fence rail table glide:
https://www.grizzly.com/parts/Grizzly-BRASS-GLIDE-SCREW-M12-1-75-X-30/P0690520

Cheers!


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

> Update before I forget:
> Was poking around the parts list for Grizzly G0690 that is also made in China, and noticed the fence used glide set screws similar to the pictures of Harvey Master-Rip fence above?
> 
> Never would have learned this without your photos!
> ...


Nice, thanks! It's my understanding that Harvey has long manufactured tools for other name brand companies. So it wouldn't surprise me to learn that they use parts they are familiar with and possibly from other builds. I hope after having built various grade tools for others, they select some better known parts for their own builds.

Speaking of Harvey, I spoke with the Marketing rep again who put me in touch with another manager who went through the trouble of running to the warehouse and grabbing a new miter gauge and as we texted each other photos, once he saw mine he immediately offered to send a new miter gauge and said that the sticky measuring tape is long by design and I can cut off the excess. Other than a little slow response at first (corona?), I have to say that all the folks I dealt with over there were friendly, knowledgeable, professional, and eager to resolve my questions. So far so good. Now if they could just somehow carve out some time out of my schedule for me to get back in the garage so I can use the darn thing!!

Chad


----------



## furnman487 (Feb 17, 2019)

Chad, I am taking a serious look at buying one of these saws and your review is about the only one providing any substance. My main concern, as was yours, is the high/low fence. I have always had a Biesemeyer and like the ease of making jigs that slide on the fence. From your excellent photos, it appears that with the aluminum face removed a tenon jig, etc., would slide over the tube just like the Bies. After having the saw for a bit would you have an opinion on this? Any other thoughts on the fence?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Still happy with my Harvey band saw. On service, Got the replacement hinge bushing in only a couple of days. Do consider, their US footprint is only a couple of people and due to the virus issue, are not as nimble as they may want to be. I am about to do some cold forming to make a dashboard for my Triumph so will be doing some 7 inch thin veneer slicing.

Seriously considering the 300 myself.


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry everyone, no time spent using the saw, yet. Have a project coming up that should be a good trial for it but having trouble finding the time to get started. I did get it off of the pallet and onto a mobile base. Used the Bora PM-1100 (they were on a good sale). It's very close to the weight limit, even when lowered onto the feet it's a little wobble. It'll do for now but I plan on building a larger cart type mobile base for it to house a router table and dust collection all in one at some point. Problem now is getting the garage in the new house organized and up to par for working in it. Seems like all my recent and near future projects revolve around construction and not wood working but we are getting there.



> Still happy with my Harvey band saw. On service, Got the replacement hinge bushing in only a couple of days. Do consider, their US footprint is only a couple of people and due to the virus issue, are not as nimble as they may want to be. I am about to do some cold forming to make a dashboard for my Triumph so will be doing some 7 inch thin veneer slicing.
> 
> Seriously considering the 300 myself.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Glad you found them to be as great as I did! They have really been good to me on support so far.

Chad


----------



## Chadecoen (Mar 22, 2020)

> Chad, I am taking a serious look at buying one of these saws and your review is about the only one providing any substance. My main concern, as was yours, is the high/low fence. I have always had a Biesemeyer and like the ease of making jigs that slide on the fence. From your excellent photos, it appears that with the aluminum face removed a tenon jig, etc., would slide over the tube just like the Bies. After having the saw for a bit would you have an opinion on this? Any other thoughts on the fence?
> 
> - furnman487


Great idea. Way simpler solution than mine. I was thinking of somehow building up the right side and top with extrusion or something. But yes, the bare square tube without the fence should work just fine for jigs.

Chad


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

after following this thread im really seriously considering this brand myself,looked at there website and loved what i saw,especially the prices.there head qaurters is about an hour and a half from so i may drop in and check them out.really cant wait to hear your review once it get to really use it.


----------



## furnman487 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey Chad, thanks for chiming in and confirming what I thought would be true regarding the fence. It does appear that Harvey is getting up to speed with their USA operation and having some small issues, but that should be expected. However, their machines appear to be solid and good values. Please keep us informed as you get more time to use it.


----------



## maxyedor (Jul 6, 2017)

Just posting to remind myself to follow along. Seriously considering a Harvey saw, these and the Alpha series seem impossible to beat for the money. Just doesn't seem to be many non-paid user reviews floating around on either.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I got turned on to Harvey when I stumbled up on their G700 dust collector on YouTube. I will be following along here to see the detailed review of the table saw. I just bought a Delta from Lowe's but once house electrical is upgraded and the sub panel is in the shop I'm going to want to upgrade again. Harvey is on the short list of saws to watch for.


----------



## BGPhoto (Aug 7, 2020)

New to the forums hear and am very interested in the Harvey Table Saws. I currently have a Jet Contractors say and am very tired of the flying dust, even with a dust collector it is a pain.

Has the original poster of this thread or anyone else with one of the Harvey saws have any feedback on the dust collection/management on the harvey table saw?

Thanks!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey Chad thanks so much for the heads up! Have you had a chance to work with the saw yet? I would really like to know your impressions. Thanks!


----------



## ozarkwoodcraft (Dec 14, 2020)

I just ordered the same saw…. how long was the shipping to get it to you? They didn't give an estimated delivery date with the order.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello

I just ordered the HW110S-52P on January 3, 2021 and it is arriving tomorrow Jan 15. So we are looking at 12 days coast to coast (California to Florida).

MS


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Well the new Alpha HW110S-52P arrived on Friday and as usual "some assembly required." I started the assembly on Saturday and completed it today (1/18). It didn't that whole time as I had other commitments in between. First impressions are good. This thing is a beast. Shipping weight was 720 pounds and was delivered on a lift truck vehicle. The actual weight of the saw is over 500 pounds.

After getting it assembled I ran through the set ups.

Fit between main table and cast wings excellent. A little adjustment but was able to adjust the coplaner on the tables with no shimming. The extension tables are phenolic and appear to be good quality. I had one problem with the legs. One of the legs had the top angle iron flipped 90 degrees. I had to drill out the hole to make the on fit. Poor quality control here because it is very obvious. The other thing that was not in the bolts bag was three m8-1.25 to attach the extension table to the cast iron wing. Quick trip to hardware store and problem was resolved.

I popped on the sawblade and checked run out. It was 0.003. Pretty darn good. Same at 45 degree too. This was good news. 90 and 45 stops were dead on with my Wixley angle gauge.

The T-square needed a few adjustments that took about 5 minutes. I also had to adjust the guides and once they were adjusted the T-Square glides smoothly and lock in well. No comments on the Hi-Low euro fence at this time. The fence appears to be plent solid and it doesn't move when locked in.

The Miter is impressive. It has a t-track with an extension. It also has a flip stop with micro adjuster. I check the 90 and 45 datent stops and they were right on the money. Best miter that I have used and I can see why they charge so much for this as a stand alone.

Don't know about dust collection since I have to ge a longer hose. It is all hooked up but not sure how well it works at this point.

I made a couple of cross cuts and a couple of rips and it seemed to work well.

Cons: The mobility kit was supposed to be on the shipment but was missed. It was shipped out on Friday. The other two things were already mentioned. The cord is short, about 5 feet. I had to fabricate an extension cord to operate.

I'll Update this post in a couple of weeks since I have two upcoming projects.

MS


----------



## BillInInd (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks for the review. I'm thinking about a new TS and this one looks promising. I'd never heard of this brand before. I'll be watching out for further info from you. I'm particularly interested in how the overarm dust collection works. Thanks again!


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the review. I'm thinking about a new TS and this one looks promising. I'd never heard of this brand before. I'll be watching out for further info from you. I'm particularly interested in how the overarm dust collection works. Thanks again!

-BillInInd

BillInInd

They sell directly at Harveywoodworking.com. As I have read they OEM some parts and equipment for several other brands. They have set up shop in California. I don't think they have a big presence there yet. I have been able to get them to answer the phone a few times and they have responded to email within 24 hours. Another fellow on here said this looks very similar to his Laguna with the dovetail trunnion.

I have made a few test cuts and plan on really trying it out this weekend. So far I am impressed by the saw and it should do everything that I need it to do. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## HappyHippy (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey, just got this same saw, hopefully you are still happy with it. Any tips for a brand new owner of the same saw?


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Craig

Sorry for taking so long to reply. I finally got to try it out over the past two weekends. I ripped a bunch of Finger jointed pine for some custom craftsman baseboard and casing trim for a living room remodel. The saw worked well.

Pros: Tested the set up of the machine. Everything except the T-Square was dialed in - within 0.0015 on the blade to the slot. The blade that came with the saw is ok but will probably upgrade. Dust collection below table ok if you have the DC on. If you do not have DC on then the dust ends up in the cabinet. Miter gauge is excellent; may even eliminate some sled usage. Best miter I have ever seen (I can see why they charge $300+ for this as a stand alone.). Fit and finish on cast iron table excellent, with no shimming required. I ended up getting the Shopfox extension because Harvey didn't offer extension table wheels. Machine is very heavy and stable; nickel test was perfect with little detectable vibration. 4HP motor seems plenty powerful.

Cons: The parallelism on T-square had to be adjusted slightly. Overhead dust collection ok. You still get some blow by (though I have never seen overhead work perfectly). Mobility kit was not on original shipment. Still waiting for that three weeks later.

Feel free to ask any additional questions.

MS


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Some folks here might try searching on Harvey. They are one of the few big OEMs that actually make this stuff. I bought a C14 band saw and believe it is the top of it's class. Having a hard time between a C300 and a PCS. I think the C300 is a better saw, only equaled by a Powermatic, but there is the safety factor. I am careful, but so are many 9 fingered woodworkers out there. I had not thought about the bigger 4 HP. May assess my breaker panel to see.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Just looked at the Alpha. Gad what a trunnion! Larger table which is great, but I would have to fab an extension to my SS 27 inch router table. Still on a 30A service, so I could do that. $1000 more than a C300, but sure looks like a wonderful beast. On this class though, they really should have a 3 or 4 inch guard dust collection. Cabinet port is only 4 inches. Well, I have a saw. Should be 6. 
The don't list the distance from table front to blade. Looks larger which is great. A problem with the Laguna. $1000 more than the C300. Sure looks sweet, but darn hard to justify, and if I were thinking, I should buy the PCS. Ever 9 finger woodworker out there was being careful most of the time, but we are human. Well most of us. Every now and again I winder what planet someone is from.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Harvey recommends a 30 Amp breaker for the 4HP. I would suggest, if someone is interested in the saw, that they download the manual at Harvey's website. The manual says that it draws 16 Amps and they recommend a 30 Amp breaker. I didn't put a meter on it to see what it actually draws. I already had a 30 Amp breaker so this was not an issue. The cord on the saw was only about 5 foot, which I thought was a little short. I had to fabricate an 8'extension cord to reach my outlet.

MS


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

The table is 31-1/2 inches. and the front to back is the same as Laguna F3 (close to the same saw) since many of the parts are OEM by Harvey. This gives a couple of more inches on the landing zone in front of the blade.

With the dovetail trunnion the center of the blade is fixed since the blade moves straight up and down. The mechanism movement is made with a lead screw and guide pins. Pretty stout too.

The dust collection has a 3 inch hose that comes off of a blade shroud. It is then combined with a 1-1/2" into a 4". The 1-1/2" is for the overhead DC. The cabinet/shroud DC seems to work alright. Just not too sure with the overhead collection. The blade guard is fixed in with a riving knife so for small work the overhead has to be removed and a regular riving knife inserted.

MS


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

Following to learn the continuing adventures of Chadecoen. Brand new to woodworking and getting my FIRST ts. Built my one and only project so far (wall-mounted terrarium cabinet) with the Kreg track saw system (ACS), and I'm bedazzled by marketing fluff from many companies. After deciding that a PCS (as my wife recommended because fingers) was not in my budget, I was looking at the Laguna F2 and then came across this thread. Following with interest. Since it's been several months now, I'm hoping that Chadecoen has had some real-world experience to share.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Look at the *other Harvey table saw thread*-lots of experiences there.


----------



## juice3250 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm commenting here to follow along on the journey. I'm hoping to be able to get a new TS once we are done with home renovations. Or before. I just have to sell my 1977 Craftsman and my RC stuff to knock the cost down. The Harvey looks to be a solid choice. I was toying with the idea of getting a Sawstop jobsite saw or contractor but can't justify the cost and not have any kind of good dust collection. I have a Craftsman contractor TS with a cast iron top and Jet Beisemeyer fence on it that I should be able to get $300+ for.


----------

